

Four ways trans people are changing the gender/tech debate - perfect-machine
http://venturebeat.com/2013/10/19/four-ways-trans-people-are-changing-the-gendertech-debate/

======
paulhauggis
Here is something from the article:

"Take PalominoDB for example, a database architect firm founded by trans
entrepreneur Laine Campbell."

For a group that would like to be a part of society, they sure do make an
effort to separate themselves.

Why should it matter if you are woman, man, black, white, or transgendered and
running a successful business?

